# Welsh section d's - good bloodlines?



## nomini (29 April 2007)

Once alisha i sound I am going to sell her and buy a younger (3 1/2 - 4yr old) welsh section d. Have been looking around on websites etc. want to buy one with good breeding. What bloodlines would you recommend looking for? My friend said Nebo and Sionod (sp?) are good but just wondering what other people think


----------



## lilym (29 April 2007)

Nebo, synod, thorneyside, all spring to mind, be aware there are slightly different types, as the ridden cobs do seem to vary from the in -hand ones, and don't just go for "fashionable" prefixes either!!


----------



## ilvpippa (29 April 2007)

Defo Nebo


----------



## nomini (29 April 2007)

Thanks, I def want a ridden type rather than in hand so will watch out for that


----------



## MendipMagician (29 April 2007)

Nebo, high flyer are a slightly smaller type whereas Maesmynach are slightly bigger both good tho. good jumpers


----------



## partyangel (29 April 2007)

most welsh cobs have nebo in, synod are more inhand, llanarth are excellent bloodlines aswel as parc.
inhand cobs tend to be shorter in the back so you will have trouble fitting a saddle so you may want to go for for a cob slightly longer but not much longer so it will be easier to fit a saddle to.


----------



## Fahrenheit (29 April 2007)

Look for Cahn Dafydd in the back breeding he is very good, I know alot of good D's that are line bred to him, other good names are Nebo Black Magic, Trostre Llewelyn, Most the Derwen line inc: Derwen Regal Commander, Derwen Rosina's Last.  Capston Comet is suppose to be nice.
I think Derwen, Nebo and Synod are the top lines IMO.


----------



## rara007 (29 April 2007)

I would not want to go for one from showing lines, or that have been shown, thet tend to be very bulshy!!

Haz


----------



## chestnut cob (29 April 2007)

Nebo and Parc are good lines.  My boy had Nebo Daniel etc on one side and Parc lines and Derwen on the other.  He's by Craignant Flyer, out of a mare by Nebo Daniel.

I'm quite particular about Welsh Ds, I like them to be "typey" not those big 16.2hh ones.  IMHO a Welsh D shouldn't be any bigger than 15hh.


----------



## chestnut cob (29 April 2007)

i remember being told that Derwen and Nebo are quite firey....


----------



## Fahrenheit (29 April 2007)

Ive had ones from all the ones i've mentioned except Synod. I haven't found them firey, I have used them for competing not showing, my favourite by far was the black one in my siggy by Nebo Black Magic out of a Derwen mare (He was one of my first horses and still hasn't been matched by any other!)


----------



## Croeso (29 April 2007)

Hiya
I breed Welsh Cobs and have devoted my life to them for many years.
We compete our cob's in all events from side saddle to xc

We show them both inhand &amp; undersaddle and I will give you some photographic advice!

This is Tequila, she is 14HH she is Nebo Owen X Cippyn Red Flyer (who's sire was Nebo Black Magic)
She is a champion in hand and under saddle. She does Dressage, Showing, WHP, XC &amp; SJ
However she is very temperamental and will nap if allowed however your best friend and very loving &amp; loyal
She is short in the back and has a bouncy stride V.nippy
















This is Nutty she is 15HH Derwen Llywynod X Fronarth Rosemary (Brenin Dafydd)
She does Vaulting, western, Side saddle, Loves XC, SJ, hates Dressage She is a plod and extremely safe, only thinks about food and nothing else, she loves brushes but isn't mushy plods and can be hard work to get going. she is long in the back and has a easy pace















Myfanwy 14.2 HH Nebo Prince X Llanarth Mirain 
she doed ridden &amp; inhand showing, XC, SJ, Very good At Dressage, WHP
she is very loyal and loving excellent to handle and very trusting she has a lovely stride but bouncy in trot but deep in canter loves her work and egar to please
















I agree With what was said about going for common names
if you want something ridden go for a stud that ride there horses too
you need to look for good flat bone, length of rein, not to long in the back yet not to short to make a bouncy ride
energy and power in the hind quaters (there are to many weak bums on welsh cobs today!)
very inportant temperament but remember 99% of welsh cobs live for food!

Here are some of my suggestions:

Abercippyn Stud - http://www.abercippyn.com
Abergavenny Stud - http://www.abergavennycobs.com
Crugybar Stud - http://www.welshponyandcob.com/crugybar
Dycott Stud - http://www.dycott.com
Gwrthafarn Stud -http://www.gwrthafarn.com
Haighmoor Stud - http://www.haighmoor.com/
Llanarth Stud - http://www.llanarth.uk.com
Maesmynach Stud - http://www.welshcob.co.uk/maesmynach
Saith Stud - www.saithstud.co.uk
Yswain Welsh Cobs -http://www.yswain.welshcob.co.uk

I hope this has helped!
Good luck in your search and if you need any more advice just e-mail me!!!


----------



## Law (30 April 2007)

Mine is by Nebo Brenin and has Parc, other Nebo, Cahn Dafydd, Tyngwndwn (another successful stud) in him.  He can be firey at times.
He's got a real ability and aptitude for dressage (should go to elementary with no problem at all), showjumping and does fairly well showing.  We only do local shows but these are usually full up classes with lots and lots of good examples of section Ds (I'm 15 miles from Derwyn Stud and Nebo stud isn't much further so we get  lots of nice cobs round here!) I was advised not to show Mr D in a Section D class as 'he's not going to do well' and 'hasn't got the confirmation for it' but we do and he gets placed and sometimes does really well! (he doesn't look like a welsh cob to most people!)  
Good luck on your mission! you could have a look at the WPCS web site - there is lots of info on it. www.wpcs.uk.com


----------



## star (30 April 2007)

if you want performance look at different lines to showing - try pentrefelin, maesmynach etc.  My welsh D is by Maesmynach Flyer (now dead, but good sons around).  He has 81 BD points, gained up to 70% at affiliated dressage and was 4th at the BD nationals and also has hell of a jump in him too.  Doesn't have the knee action for showing, but wouldn't be as good at dressage if he did!


----------

